# 2.3 quattro non-turbo performance enhancement?



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

hello all. So I've got this wonderful Audi 5000 Quattro. With its original 2.3 liter naturally aspirated engine. 










I purchased it about 2 months ago and just love it! however I decided immediately that it just wouldn't do to have an audi without that audi leather interior. I therefore purchased another audi 5000 (I know, crazy right?). Purchased it for 400 with the understanding that the headgasket was blown and the radiator was shot.

So I first of coarse drove it 90 miles home with all the warning lights going off. And found out it just had a loose radiator hose and a leaky oil sensor. 








Oh well. Swapped the interior anyway.
Now I'm a little jealous. The $400 one is turbo automatic 2wd and still faster than mine.
So finally to my question. How can I make my engine perform a little better? Are there any tweaks such as computer enhancement that can be done or do I have to dive right into, port and polishing, lightened flywheel, camshaft, valve grind and super/turbocharging?
As far as I can tell right now, the only things that have been done are K&N filter (waste of money) and blown ac compresser (oops). It does run perfectly though. No vacuum leaks. Starts right up. Pretty decent accelleration. All options work ('cept ac). Ticks a tad for the first 3 seconds on cold startup but I figure I'll just replace the lifters shortly.












_Modified by frankinstyn at 10:28 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## Mattcoz28 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: 2.3 quattro non-turbo performance enhancement? (frankinstyn)*

Swap the turbo motor from the other car into yours.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

You got a 5000 quattro without a turbo?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Ya. Stupid I know but it was the only quattro I could find at the time. Definetely worth the small amount of money I spent but in retrospect, perhaps I should have been a little more patient.


----------

